# recovering deleted pop3uidl.dbx



## jwafish (Sep 5, 2007)

can anybody tell me how to recover deleted pop3uidl.dbx? I will be honest, my wife is cheating on me with a "friend" from work. I found one email hidden from july, and i know there is more. I would like to get these before I confront her, or file for a divorce. Please help me people! Jeff


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry but this is personal and not something that we wish to get involved in therefore I'm closing this thread.


----------

